# The time when a post was posted is messed up?



## psycoblaster (Oct 15, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## ~De arimasu (Oct 15, 2008)

I believe you have your am/pm a bit mixed up.

12:56am would be 00:56
08:53am would be 08:53

Easy mistake to make though


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 15, 2008)

~De arimasu said:
			
		

> I believe you have your am/pm a bit mixed up.
> 
> 12:56am would be 00:56
> 08:53am would be 08:53
> ...



Nope, he's just a great time traveler.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh by the way, when you're done with it, I need my flux capacitor back.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Oct 15, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Oh by the way, when you're done with it, I need my flux capacitor back.


And a refund on your 1.21 gigawatts?


----------



## alex (Oct 15, 2008)

12:56 is midnight.
8:53 is like in the morning when some people wake up.

I would make that mistake too.
But sometimes someone posts, the next person quotes, but the quoted post comes first, sometimes even before the original post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was an old forum, and really buggy, it was funny.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 16, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 17, 2008)

The 12 pm/am mistake is easy to make.



			
				shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Oh by the way, when you're done with it, I need my flux capacitor back.



Has anyone seen my Plutonium? I have been looking for it everywhere!!


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 19, 2008)

i dont get it...


----------



## jabjab (Oct 19, 2008)

read post #6 then and remember 12>8


----------

